# 230V AC (schuko-Steckdose) Über Motorschutzschalter



## Kistecola (7 Juli 2011)

Hi an alle,

ich habe hier einen Frequenzumrichter mit angebautem Drehstrommotor. 

Als Zuleitung benötigt das Gerät 230V Lichtstrom (also normale Schuko-Steckdose).
Ich möchte die Zuleitung über einen Motorschutzschalter 3-phasig realisieren, der mir bei nicht betätigten Endschaltern per Unterspannungsauslöser auslöst.


Wie verdrahte ich den MSS?

L1 über alle 3 Phasen oder L1 über L1 - T1 - T2 - L2 und Neutralleiter über L3 - T3?

Also muss ich den Neutralleiter mitschleifen oder nur die Phase?
Habe bei  google verschiedene Varianten gelesen...

Über eine Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen.


mfg


Kistecola


----------



## Verpolt (7 Juli 2011)

Kistecola schrieb:


> Hi an alle,
> 
> ich habe hier einen Frequenzumrichter mit angebautem Drehstrommotor.
> 
> ...



Die Überwachung des Stroms übernimmt der Frequenzumrichter. Die Nenn-Stromaufnahme des FU steht in der Beschreibung. Ebenso die empfohlene Absicherung der Einspeisung des FU. (und auch wie!).


----------



## Kistecola (7 Juli 2011)

das hilft mir leider nicht bei der verdrahtung des mss....


----------



## -V- (9 Juli 2011)

Warum Motorschutzschalter?

Bei uns im Betrtieb werden werden 1phasige FUs über LS-Schalter (C-Charakteristik) mit N-Kontakt abgesichert. Hat sich sich 100fach bewährt.

Für LS-Schalter gibt es auch Unterspannungsauslöser.

Wenn du doch beim Motorschutzschalter bleiben möchtest, dann Einspeisung auf L1, T1 auf L2, T2 auf L3, T3 auf FU.


----------



## Kistecola (11 Juli 2011)

Es geht bojt vorrangig um den Schutz, sondern um die einfache Abschaltung des fu von 2 endschaltern. Dazu pkzm mit unterspannungsauslöser in einem aufputzgehäuse, das hat nämlich auch einen schönen griff...


----------



## Aventinus (11 Juli 2011)

1. Wie kannst du deinen Antrieb wieder freifahren, wenn du in der Endlage stehst?

2. Warum verdrahtest du die ES nicht einfach in die Ansteuerung für die Fahrbefehle? 

Ich sehe die Abschaltung der Einspeisung nicht als die beste Lösung beim Anfahren einer Endlage. Es wäre m.E. besser mittels Schnellstop (wenn vorhanden) den Antrieb fezielt an einer Rampe zu stoppen und nicht austrudeln zu lassen.


----------



## Kistecola (12 Juli 2011)

Aventinus schrieb:


> 1. Wie kannst du deinen Antrieb wieder freifahren, wenn du in der Endlage stehst?
> 
> 
> 2. Warum verdrahtest du die ES nicht einfach in die Ansteuerung für die Fahrbefehle?
> ...




wer sagt denn, dass die Endschalter als Endlage eingesetzt werden?
Bemängelt nicht meine Steuerung, sie ist schon durchdacht...

Btt: wer hat die passende Antwort?


----------



## Verpolt (12 Juli 2011)

Kistecola schrieb:


> wer sagt denn, dass die Endschalter als Endlage eingesetzt werden?
> Bemängelt nicht meine Steuerung, sie ist schon durchdacht...






Kistecola schrieb:


> Es geht bojt vorrangig um den Schutz, sondern um die einfache Abschaltung des fu von 2 endschaltern.



Was bereitet dir denn jetzt Kopfschmerzen? 

Wie bereit erwähnt, ist es nicht die glücklichste Lösung, den FU beim Erreichen einer Position spannungslos zu schalten.


----------



## Paule (12 Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute,
der Kistecola geht es um die Verdrahtung des Motorschutzschalters und nicht um das fahren des Motors. 

Ich würde es so machen:

```
L1 > MSS L1 > MSS T1 > FU
N  > MSS L2 > MSS T2 > MSS L3 > MSS T3 > FU
```


----------



## SoftMachine (13 Juli 2011)

hi zusammen,

jo, das sehe ich auch so... 


   Hardware :sw3: :sw13: Software        

--------------------------------------------------------------

... nichts für ungut...  :sm24:

gruss an alle
*ROFL*


----------



## bike (13 Juli 2011)

Kistecola schrieb:


> wer sagt denn, dass die Endschalter als Endlage eingesetzt werden?
> Bemängelt nicht meine Steuerung, sie ist schon durchdacht...
> 
> Btt: wer hat die passende Antwort?



Wen du die Schaltung so genau durchdacht hast, verstehe ich nicht warum dann noch fragen musst wie angeschlossen werden muss.
Ich muss zuerst wissen wie ich was anschließen muss, um eine Schaltung zu bauen. 

Mir ist nicht klar, wie du den Motorschutzschalter mit Endschaltern zum Auslösen bringen willst.
Kannst du mir das bitte erklären?


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 Juli 2011)

Kistecola schrieb:


> Es geht bojt vorrangig um den Schutz, sondern um die einfache Abschaltung des fu von 2 endschaltern. Dazu pkzm mit unterspannungsauslöser in einem aufputzgehäuse, das hat nämlich auch einen schönen griff...





bike schrieb:


> Wen du die Schaltung so genau durchdacht hast, verstehe ich nicht warum dann noch fragen musst wie angeschlossen werden muss.
> Ich muss zuerst wissen wie ich was anschließen muss, um eine Schaltung zu bauen.
> 
> Mir ist nicht klar, wie du den Motorschutzschalter mit Endschaltern zum Auslösen bringen willst.
> ...



Mach ich mal, Öffner vom Endschalter in Reihe mit der  Unterspannungsauslösung und schon
löst der MSS aus bei Betätigung des Endschalters. Schön ist was anderes....!


----------



## Zefix (14 Juli 2011)

Und wie fährst wieder aus der Endlage?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Juli 2011)

Zefix schrieb:


> Und wie fährst wieder aus der Endlage?



Achse schieben oder Handkurbel


----------



## bike (14 Juli 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Mach ich mal, Öffner vom Endschalter in Reihe mit der  Unterspannungsauslösung und schon
> löst der MSS aus bei Betätigung des Endschalters. Schön ist was anderes....!




Sorry, auf solch eine Idee? muss man kommen. 

Heißt dies jetzt Unterspannungsauslöser oder heißt es: "nimm mich und mache damit was du willst"?

Kann man eine solche Vergewaltigung der E-Technik nicht verbieten? 


bike


----------



## Verpolt (15 Juli 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Sorry, auf solch eine Idee? muss man kommen.
> 
> Heißt dies jetzt Unterspannungsauslöser oder heißt es: "nimm mich und mache damit was du willst"?
> 
> ...





Kistecola schrieb:


> wer sagt denn, dass die Endschalter als Endlage eingesetzt werden?
> Bemängelt nicht meine Steuerung, sie ist schon durchdacht...



Er hat das doch alles akribisch durchdacht. Unterspannung = Das Teil ist unter Spannung und die muss weg, sonst verbiegt sich's


----------



## udo_39 (5 August 2011)

vielleicht sind das keine Endlagen Endschalter sondern Schalter an einer Schutzvorrichtung


----------

